# FR: si vous pourriez



## annacr

Bonjour à tous ! Je sais que cette question a probablement emergé une quantité de fois, mais nonobstant je voudrais l'exposer ici puisque les infos que j'ai lu m'ont laissées perplexe. 

Toutes les grammaires nous disent que l'emploi de conditionnel apres 'si' est impossible et les forums nous avertissent que les phrases comme 'si vous pourriez me passer du sel' ne sont pas corrects. Néanmoins, je l'entends très souvents des bouches des francais natifs. D'ailleurs, si on lance une requete sur le site http://www.linguee.fr en tappant 'si vous pourriez' il sort quantité de phrases comme suit :

Je me demande *si vous pourriez* commenter ce point. - I wonder *whether you could* comment on that.

Je vous serais donc reconnaissant de voir *si vous pourriez *nous donner quelque information à ce sujet. - 
But *if you would have that* followed up, I'd appreciate it.

[...] avez fournies à un site Web ou prestataire de services tiers, pour savoir *si vous pourriez bénéficier* de l'offre combinée.

Il est clair que dans les phrases qui comme 's'il faisait beau nous irions à la plage' le 'si' doit absolument etre suivi par l'imparfait et non par conditionnel. Mais quoi faire avec les phrases mentionnées ? Sont-elles correctes ? Est-ce que 'si vous pourriez me passer du sel' peut se dire ? 

Pourrait qqn me donner une explication ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## geostan

Dans votre premier exemple pourriez est correct parce qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une phrase conditionnelle.
 Dans le deuxième exemple, puorriez est incorrect. Il faudrait dire pouviez, mais il est vrai que vous entendrez cette erreur assez souvent.


----------



## annacr

Merci pour votre réponse. Est-ce que je comprends bien que l'emploi de conditionnel après 'si' est justifié quand il s'agit d'une demande indirecte:

Je me demande *si vous pourriez* commenter ce point = Pourriez-vous commentez ce point ?
*Si vous pourriez* me passer du sel = Pourriez-vous me passer du sel ?

Est-ce qu'à votre avis il s'agit d'une règle ou d'un coutume d'usage ? Je n'ai rencontré aucune description de ce phénomène dans des grammaires.


----------



## geostan

En effet, une question indirecte peut entraîner l'emploi du conditionnel.
A mon avis, le deuxième exemple est moins clair. Pour moi, il y a ici une phrase conditionnelle sous-entendue. [Je vous serais reconnaissant] si vous pouviez me passer du sel.
Ce n'est pas une simple coutume.


----------



## annacr

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Chimel

annacr said:


> Je n'ai rencontré aucune description de ce phénomène dans des grammaires.


Sans doute parce que l'interrogation indirecte ne pose pas de problème de conjugaison particulier à cet égard. Les temps s'utilisent "normalement", en quelque sorte: Je me demande s'il vient, est venu, viendra, viendrait...

Les grammaires se contentent donc d'attirer l'attention sur la particularité du "si" conditionnel, qui est tout à fait différent du "si" interrogatif (c'est un hasard si c'est le même mot en français, ce n'est pas le cas dans toutes les langues).


----------



## annacr

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse. Néanmoins, il me semble que dans les deux phrases que j'ai cité ci-dessus il ne s'agit pas d'une interrogation, mais d'une demande indirecte:

Si vous pourriez me passer du sel = Passez-moi du sel svp
Je demande si vous pourriez commenter ce point = Commentez ce point svp

Et le 'si + cond.' y est employé pour faire preuve de politesse. C'est pour cela que j'ai dit que ce phénomène me semble assez particuler et je me demandais si c'est une facon de dire ou bien une règle quelconque.


----------



## Chimel

La "demande indirecte" n'existe pas en grammaire, à ma connaissance. Vous pouvez considérer qu'une phrase est une demande indirecte, mais cela ne correspond pas à un concept grammatical.

Il y a d'ailleurs un problème avec vos deux phrases. La première est fausse. Comme Geostan l'a dit, c'est "Si vous pouviez me passer le sel..."  Il s'agit donc bien d'une proposition conditionnelle, qui dépend d'un verbe principal sous-entendu.

La seconde ne se dit pas non plus. On dirait soit: "Je vous demande de commenter ce point", c'est ce que vous semblez vouloir dire ("commentez ce point svp"); soit "Je me demande si vous pouvez/pourrez/pourriez commenter ce point". C'est alors une interrogation indirecte, qui permet, selon le sens voulu, d'utiliser le conditionnel.


----------



## Roméo31

Le verbe des propositions *de condition* introduites par _si_ ne se met pas au conditionnel (sauf dans la langue très populaire !).

_Si je ne l'aurais pas vu, il ne serait pas venu me saluer. 

Dans *l’interrogation indirecte*, on peut, en revanche, comme le rappelle fort justement  Chimel, mettre le conditionnel._

_Il attendit encore  pour s’assurer si vraiment ses intentions seraient solides. _

Il y a encore quelques cas où _si _peut être suivi du condit. ; mais si tu retiens déjà cette distinction, ce sera super.


----------



## annacr

Merci beaucoup ! Est-ce que je comprends bien que la phrase 

Je me demande *si vous pourriez* commenter ce point

est une interrogation indirecte ? Et la phrase 
*
Si vous pourriez* me passer du sel

est une erreur de la langue polulaire et ca devrait se dire 'si vous pouviez' ?


----------



## Roméo31

Vous avez tout compris.


----------



## annacr




----------



## janpol

Je me demande *si vous pourriez* commenter ce point. >>> cette phrase est correcte; l'emploi de "me" n'a aucune importance : remplaçons-le par "vous" : on peut supposer que je m'adresse à un interlocuteur atteint d'un début de surdité et que je répète au moyen d'une subordonnée interrogative indirecte la question directe "pourriez-vous commenter ce point ?" Quel temps est exprimé ?  Je vous demande si vous pourriez commenter ce point maintenant / durant votre cours de la semaine prochaine", donc dans un futur que l'on peut considérer comme proche. Si ce futur est plus lointain, on préfèrera le futur : "Pourrez-vous commenter ce point un jour, au cours de l'année scolaire qui commence ?":

Je vous serais donc reconnaissant de voir *si vous pourriez *nous donner quelque information à ce sujet. >>> cette phrase me semble correcte; la présence ou l'absence de "voir" en change le sens : Je vous serais donc reconnaissant *si vous pourriez *nous donner quelque information à ce sujet. >>> phrase incorrecte, c'est "pouviez" qui convient.

'si vous pourriez me passer le sel' >>> cette phrase - ou plutôt cette "moitié de phrase" car la principale, probablement sous entendue, est absente - est incorrecte. On attend donc 'si vous pouviez me passer le sel, je serais ravi". Une autre possibilité : deux conditionnels : " Vraiment ? Ai-je bien entendu ? Vous pourriez me passer le sel ? J'en serais ravi !"

Il attendit pour savoir si ses intentions seraient solides >>> j'écris cette phrase en changeant le temps : Il attend pour savoir si ses intentions sont solides. Il attendait pour savoir si ses intentions étaient / seraient / solides. Il a attendu pour savoir si ses intentions étaient / seraient / solides. Il attendra pour savoir si ses intentions seront solides. Il avait attendu pour savoir si ses intentions seraient /étaient / solides.
Au présent, le conditionnel est remplacé par un indicatif, Ce n'est donc pas, me semble-t-il, un "vrai" conditionnel mais plutôt un "futur dans le passé", ce qui autorise l'emploi de "si + conditionnel". ( Avec un "vrai" conditionnel, le passé du conditionnel est utilisé dans la phrase au passé : s'il était riche, il achèterait un avion >> s'il avait été riche, il aurait acheté un avion).


----------



## Roméo31

> Je vous demande si vous pourriez commenter ce point maintenant / durant votre cours de la semaine prochaine", donc dans un futur que l'on peut considérer comme proche. Si ce futur est plus lointain, on préfèrera le futur : "Pourrez-vous commenter ce point un jour, au cours de l'année scolaire qui commence ?":



On pourrait parfaitement écrire : _Pourriez-vous commenter ce point au cours de l'année scolaire qui commence ?, _indépendamment de toute proximité ou éloignement de l'action dans le futur.

Il s'agirait en effet du conditionnel dit "de politesse".


----------

